
Ask HN: Good course on computer networking, tcp/ip, p2p, etc. - gt565k
I&#x27;m looking for a good, hands-on course on networking that involves projects where you learn about tcp&#x2F;ip, p2p networks, and even implement a torrent p2p client or something of that nature.<p>I couldn&#x27;t find anything in-depth on coursera.
======
antman1911
Check out the curriculum for Network+. There are some great free resources out
there and it may fit what your looking for.

[http://www.professormesser.com/network-
plus/n10-004/professo...](http://www.professormesser.com/network-
plus/n10-004/professor-messers-free-comptia-network-certification-training-
course/)

and

[https://www.cybrary.it/course/comptia-network-
plus/](https://www.cybrary.it/course/comptia-network-plus/)

